# PONGO -Origin of this term



## beaverpass (12 Jan 2006)

Hello all,

I am looking for the origin and/or meaning of the term 'PONGO' to describe army personnel. Is it a  'Canadian only' or is it used in other countries within British Commonwealth ?

 I was a member of the RCAF 1958-1989 and recall the term PONGO being used frequently (in a friendly sense) during that entire period when referring to army personnel, either as a group or individually. It was certainly not a new term at the time I joined up in 1958, and I can not comment on the origin of the term.

Any help on the origin or meaning of PONGO appreciated.

Ken MacLean
Orleans, Ontario


----------



## big bad john (12 Jan 2006)

The term "Pongo" was common in the British Forces to denote an Infantryman.  This was an old term when I entered service in the late '70's.  As I was told, a "Pongo' was an ape that when alarmed did not climb trees.  But would dig holes and hide itself on the ground reminding the onlooker of infantrymen.  Hence the naming of local colonial troops.  I don't know if this is true, but it was the subject of a few drinks and much discussion in the mess.


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Jan 2006)

oridgenates somewhere in the 1840's from the Royal Marines. A term of high respect for their well trained fine upstanding counterparts the infantryman.
OR
Pongo -Word given to army personnel, 'where the army goes the pong goes'
Pong-beer


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> oridgenates somewhere in the 1840's from the Royal Marines. A term of high respect for their well trained fine upstanding counterparts the infantryman.
> OR
> Pongo -Word given to army personnel,* 'where the army goes the pong goes'*
> Pong-beer



In that context, I think this might be the "pong" they meant:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/pong
Noun	1.	pong - an unpleasant smell
          fetor, foetor, malodor, malodour, reek, stench, stink, mephitis - a distinctive odor that is offensively unpleasant

English slang and colloquialisms used in the United Kingdom
http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/

 pong  	 Noun. An unpleasant smell. {Informal}
Verb. To stink. {Informal}


----------



## Pearson (15 Jan 2006)

google pongo and get 

Pongo pygmaeus
(orangutan)

it's all clear now
knuckle dragger


----------



## Haggis (15 Jan 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> google pongo and get
> 
> Pongo pygmaeus
> (orangutan)



A large Bornean ape which digs holes in the ground for no apparent reason.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Jan 2006)

I don't have my Concise Oxford Dictionary handy, but I believe it defines Pongo as a West African ape.


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2006)

Orangutans (Pongo) have a vocal repertoire of about 13 sounds. Within a small social group they communicate with lip smacking. They scream when scared, and males sometimes roar. They seem to grind their teeth when frustrated. Males also emit a long series of loud groans, which can be heard by a human up to 1 kilometer away.

(over the years, have had a couple of RSMs who resemble that )


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Jan 2006)

In reference to my last post, the Concise Oxford Dictionary defines pongo as "(Early name for) a large antropold African ape; (improp.) orangoutang. [native]"


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2006)

Old Sweat...
Am certain you've called your RSM worse


----------



## VanZeumeren (15 Jan 2006)

To confirm Haggis' definition....

As it was explained to me, the term was originally applied to members of the Royal Marines by the sailors of the RN. "Pongo" does come from the archaic name for the orangutan, which was apparently notable for the habit of digging holes in the earth and then filling them back in for no discernable reason. This was enough of a similarity for the sailors and thus the name pongo was born. 

This was explained to me by an Air Force captain, so I have no clue as to whether or not he was pulling my leg. If it is, I'd like to know what sort of names the Marines cooked up for their tormentors.


----------



## big bad john (16 Jan 2006)

VanZeumeren said:
			
		

> To confirm Haggis' definition....
> 
> As it was explained to me, the term was originally applied to members of the Royal Marines by the sailors of the RN. "Pongo" does come from the archaic name for the orangutan, which was apparently notable for the habit of digging holes in the earth and then filling them back in for no discernable reason. This was enough of a similarity for the sailors and thus the name pongo was born.
> 
> This was explained to me by an Air Force captain, so I have no clue as to whether or not he was pulling my leg. If it is, I'd like to know what sort of names the Marines cooked up for their tormentors.


We called them many things, squids, comes readily to mind among the politer phrases.


----------



## geo (17 Jan 2006)

Squids!
Ready? Aye Ready!


----------



## Haggis (17 Jan 2006)

I, too, have been called worse.

In retrospect, orangutans (pongos) are quite strong, sociable and somewhat intelligent.  Thjey are also considered "good looking" in ape terms.  And they are the preferred ape of Clint Eastwood, the quintessential "over 40" tough guy.

I'll answer to "Hey Pongo!" if there's beer to be had.


----------



## beaverpass (18 Jan 2006)

Thank you all for your replies.

Ken


----------



## marshall sl (23 Dec 2006)

Pongo- " A large hairless ape that digs holes in the ground for no apparent reason and doesn't have the sense to come in out of the rain"


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Dec 2006)

My own experience is that the term comes from the slang "pong" - a strong, unpleasant odour. Where the army goes, pong goes......... PONGO!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Dec 2006)

I am loving this thread!! Ready Aye Ready.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Dec 2006)

Pongo is a highly virile canine, so much so that he sired 101 dalmatians.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Dec 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Pongo is a highly virile canine, so much so that he sired 101 dalmatians.



screwing the pooch again eh??  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Dec 2006)

and making a fortune off the pups.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Dec 2006)

Pongo - British naval term for Army officers.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2006)

umm.... why reserect this topic after almost a year of non positng  ???

This term has been asked and answered before.


Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jan 2007)

Ah... well being where I am posted I have been refer to this "Pongo" term many times. Now I know... look out folks... TN2IC has information!


----------



## The Rifleman (10 Jan 2007)

I heard that the term was used by sailors who worked on troopships. With no washing facilities the cramped mass of humanity soon began to reek and so did the ships. It was so bad you could tell when a troopship was passing at night! So the nickname pongo was born, because wherever the army went, so did the smell - or, wherever the pong goes, so does the army.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2007)

"that wasn't no Pong.... though there was a bit of a tang in the air"


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (23 Mar 2007)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My own experience is that the term comes from the slang "pong" - a strong, unpleasant odour. Where the army goes, pong goes......... PONGO!



Thank you... that's right!   'Tis British slang

Where the Army goes the Pong'goes.  (smell)

All Army are Pongos... Air Force are Crabs and Navy are Matelots  (French I believe for bed-fellows!)


----------



## The Rifleman (23 Mar 2007)

Mate: Bosun's Mate, Gunner's Mate, Mate of a ship, all derive their rating from the French word "matelot" meaning sailor.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (23 Mar 2007)

The Rifleman said:
			
		

> Mate: Bosun's Mate, Gunner's Mate, Mate of a ship, all derive their rating from the French word "matelot" meaning sailor.



Yeps... you're dead right:
 French, from matelot, sailor, from Old French matenot, sailor, bunkmate, possibly from Middle Dutch mattenoot (perhaps from matte, bed from Late Latin matta; see mat1 + noot, fellow) or from Old Norse mötunautr, messmate (mata, food, mess + nautr, companion).

I just realised that the bloke who was told me the story about sharing bunks/shift on boats á la his explanation of matelot was pulling my leg... kind off... there is a mention of bunkmate in the description above... so maybe he was being level.


----------



## The Rifleman (23 Mar 2007)

"hot bunking" is still going on within the worlds navies on board submarines. They dont physically share a bunk but swap when their shifts end - hence hot (or rather warm & smelly!) bunk


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Mar 2007)

Other terms of endearment:

Donkey Walloper: Infantry term for cavalry members

Gasoline Cowboy: member of the armoured 

Shavetail: refers to a Second Lieutenant. The saying comes from the practice in the army of shaving the tails of newly broken pack mules to distinguish them from seasoned ones.

An Australian military slang term for a reservist soldier: Choco

Military man: hey here comes a bunch of Chocos
civilian: whats a Choco?
Military man: a Chocolate soldier, he will melt in the heat of battle


----------



## The Rifleman (26 Mar 2007)

In the British Army a "Donkey Walloper" is a term used in reference to the Royal Horse Artillery. It originates from the Great war when the gun teams got stuck in the mud and the riders would whip them to try and get moving rather than dismount and get muddy themselves!

The rest of the artillery are "Drop Shorts" or "Long Range Snipers"


----------

